
Antibodies may curb pandemic before vaccines - drocer88
https://science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6505/752
======
NTroy
That would be amazing and terrible all at once: the pandemic could be over
sooner, but more people will unnecessarily die before that happens. Although
I’m curious as to how permanent the antibodies would be, as I’ve seen that
they don’t last long, and even when getting the vaccine, it appears that
they’ll have to give it to you multiple times, to maintain its efficacy... so
even if antibodies help to stop the pandemic, are they the best, longest-
lasting solution?

~~~
ksaj
To be fair, children have to get combined booster tetanus, diphtheria,
pertussis and polio shots _and_ combined booster measles, mumps and rubella
(MMR) shots for exactly the same reason.

The same holds true for the Twinrix hepatitis A and B vaccine. The first shot
gives you partial immunity (measurable but not very effective), and the
booster brings it up to a more statistically significant risk level and
permanence, which is why two shots are needed a week apart before travelling
to certain countries.

A lot of vaccines need boosters.

